# Verkaufe: MEDION® Computer ERAZER® X5717 D, nagelneu und unbenutzt



## firebean (18. Juni 2013)

*Verkaufe: MEDION® Computer ERAZER® X5717 D, nagelneu und unbenutzt*

Zum Verkauf steht hier ein Medion Erazer X5717D, absolut nagelneu, völlig unbenutzt und in nicht geöffneter Originalverpackung. Ich habe das gute Stück bei einem Gewinnspiel gewonnen. Da er für meine Zwecke allerdings absolut übermotorisiert ist, verkaufe ich ihn eben wieder in gute Hände, bei denen er mal richtig zeigen kann, was in ihm steckt. Da ich privat verkaufe, kann ich selbst weder Garantie noch Gewährleistung geben. Alle Garantieansprüche müssen also in diesem Fall direkt mit Medion abgewickelt werden. Als Garantienachweis dient der Lieferschein, der bei der Lieferung dabei war, so zumindest die Aussage von Medion. Momentan steht der PC noch bei mir zuhause, in Bosen am schönen Bostalsee. Selbstabholung und Barzahlung ist mir am liebsten. Wenn ihr wollt, könnt ihr auch vorher den PC besichtigen kommen, aber außer einem ungeöffneten weißen Karton werdet ihr dann nicht viel sehen. Weitere Infos zur Ausstattung findet ihr hier:

MEDION

Ich habe ihn auch bei den ebay Kleinanzeigen drin: MEDION® Computer ERAZER® X5717 D in Saarland - Nohfelden | Gebrauchte Computer kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
Hier steht auch für den direkten Kontakt meine Handynummer drin. 

*Verhandlungsbasis sind weiterhin 1599,- € !*

Auf Wunsch und nach Anfrage schicke ich euch auch meine ebay-Namen, dann könnt ihr euch mal ein paar Bewertungen von mir durchlesen. Also, gebt euch einen Ruck und einem wirklich tollen PC ein neues Zuhause!


----------

